# Funny, Scary, or Awesome?



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

YouTube - Audiosurf - Chased Through The Woods By A Rapist (Waking The Cadaver)

The song, that is. (ignore the video)


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I plan my crimes meticulously. This video/song was boring.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> I plan my crimes meticulously. This video/song was boring.


Psh. I thought it was hilarious, I guess I should've added boring to the poll, though.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> Psh. I thought it was hilarious, I guess I should've added boring to the poll, though.


I plan to kill you; I just thought I should let you know.roud:


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> I plan to kill you; I just thought I should let you know.roud:


Not if I kill you first ;-)


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> Not if I kill you first ;-)


What are you going to do? Kill me with kindness.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I didn't pay much attention to the song, but that guy was great at Audiosurf.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I show up and blow you both to pieces with Tesla's death ray machine. I win. 

The song was meh. I didn't really get it.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> What are you going to do? Kill me with kindness.


Don't underestimate an INFP. Behind the warm and fuzzy, there is a cold-blooded killer. Well, almost


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Selvagem said:


> Don't underestimate an INFP. Behind the warm and fuzzy, there is a cold-blooded killer. Well, almost


What, like hamsters? Hm, hamsters _are_ pretty vicious, bloodthirsty little suckers.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> What, like hamsters? Hm, hamsters _are_ pretty vicious, bloodthirsty little suckers.


Like the killer rabbits from Monty Python.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> I show up and blow you both to pieces with Tesla's death ray machine. I win.
> 
> The song was meh. I didn't really get it.


Silly rabbit ... I predicted your movement and that is why you only hit a hologram. :shocked:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Silly rabbit ... I predicted your movement and that is why you only hit a hologram. :shocked:


Hm, my mistake. When I realized this, I sent a seeker drone after you. Goodbye, young Atreides.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> Hm, my mistake. When I realized this, I sent a seeker drone after you. Goodbye, young Atreides.


Using my impeccable ability to persuaded I convinced a legion of mindless robots (humans) to follow my exact command. I used them as a distraction while I sneak behind your robot to dismantle it. I then hack the encrypted code to find out where it originated from. I'm coming for you!


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> Using my impeccable ability to persuaded I convinced a legion of mindless robots (humans) to follow my exact command. I used them as a distraction while I sneak behind your robot to dismantle it. I then hack the encrypted code to find out where it originated from. I'm coming for you!


I use quantum encryption, which alerts me to your interference in the code. I am waiting with lightsaber in hand....


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> I use quantum encryption, which alerts me to your interference in the code. I am waiting with lightsaber in hand....


*FORCE CHOCK* THE FORCE IS STRONG WITH ME!















Lmao, that could have been taken so many ways.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> *FORCE CHOCK* THE FORCE IS STRONG WITH ME!
> 
> Lmao, that could have been taken so many ways.


Mmmm, yes. 



Not quite as strong as it is with me. I use my prana bindu training and fake death. As you start to leave, the droids line up, blocking your exit. I rise, preparing to strike. You're mine for the taking.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> Mmmm, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite as strong as it is with me. I use my prana bindu training and fake death. As you start to leave, the droids line up, blocking your exit. I rise, preparing to strike. You're mine for the taking.


Uber Jedi Light Saber Backflip, my saber going through your body. My army of mindless humans surprise attacking your drones.

All is over and I am victor.:happy:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Fair enough. We'll call it a draw. :tongue:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Same audio extract as used by Ministry in:

So What

The song itself is a terrible technical composition. My mate would have them shot - He is a massive metal fan.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

It made me giggle.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

that's an awesome game! :shocked:


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

i used to love this song in grade 5..


----------



## polishbear65 (Jul 30, 2019)

It ain't either of those options.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

None. It was terrible, sounded like the guy was tying to burp the whole time. I've heard some good metal/heavy metal, and that was the definition of bad.

Edit: Oh this is an old thread.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

None of the 3. I like to actually listen to what they sing. Even though I'm a metalhead, this song (in my honest opinion) sucked.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

Sucky and not creative. None of the 3.


----------

